
Twitter Is Bringing Reddit-Like Threaded Conversations to Its Web Client - spzx
https://in.mashable.com/tech/8930/twitter-is-bringing-reddit-like-threaded-conversations-to-its-web-client
======
m-p-3
That'd make sense, the current Twitter format is awful to follow a
conversation

